# Backyard found: 68 Coupe



## VolkerGermany (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey

i found this in a backyard of a shop in Baltimore.

Bad news: It´s not a GTO
Good news (?): It´s mine now


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Just needs a trunk latch and your ready to go!! :cheers

On a good note, as long it's already cloned, might as well run with it!


----------



## VolkerGermany (Aug 10, 2011)

There´s a 350 in it, that´s not much, so i will see for a 400 or 455.

For the interiorsomeparts are missing, trim, middle console and both floorpans in the feet-area.

And the Dash is, let´s say, little overworked


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

All those interior parts are readily available....CONGRATS on your new car....I have a 500HP 400 stroker, that would look great under the Tannenbaum. Eric:cheers


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

congrats where in baltimore was it


----------



## VolkerGermany (Aug 10, 2011)

Was in Rosedale, a Shop at the Pulasky Highway

It will not be here before Christmas.. even not behind Santa´s Sleed.......

I will search for a 400 or 455 so AHM Performance, my Engine.Shop, can build


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

i use to work dwn that way,my house isnt far from there.well hope you enjoy it,


----------

